# Unison: farlo partire in automatico sul server

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti, 

ho installato Unison sia sul mio PC Desktop (server) che sul notebook (client).

Ho visto che per farlo funzionare è necessario lanciare unison-2.27 -socket num_porta, e poi lato client bisogna far partire il programma che si connette al server.

Ora, il mio problema è che non esiste un demone unison che parta in automatico.

Vorrei che il server unison sia sempre attivo, a prescindere se io sia loggato o meno, e quindi non vorrei essere legato al fatto che devo fare login con il mio utente e poi lanciare Unison.

Inizialmente avevo messo uno script in .kde/Autostart con la riga che ho riportato sopra, ma c'è il problema di cui ho appena parlato.

Qualcuno ha un'idea di come risolvere?

----------

## k01

/etc/conf.d/local.start è fatto apposta  :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

C'ho pensato, ma credevo che lo si dovesse per forza far partire da utente (non so perché!!!)  :Very Happy: 

ora comunque provo! Grazie!

----------

## fbcyborg

Come sospettavo. Infatti non funziona.

In pratica se lo avvio come root poi non trova gli archivi... si incasina insomma.

Forse c'era un comando per avviare un certo comando con una certa utenza, ma ora non lo ricordo.

----------

## k01

non ho idea di cosa sia questo unison e perchè abbia bisogno di essere eseguito come utente, ma potresti provare a cambiare l'utente proprietario dell'eseguibile e impostare il setuid oppure aggiungere su nomeutente && prima del comando (non sono sicuro che funzionino, sono solo idee XD)

----------

## fbcyborg

Unison è un programmino molto interessante che serve a sincronizzare dischi, directory, locali e/o remote.

Ti ringrazio per il consiglio ma preferirei evitare di smanettare con setuid e cambiare l'owner.  :Wink: 

----------

## k01

ho modifico e aggiunto una possibile alternativa nel frattempo XD

----------

## fbcyborg

Grazie ma purtroppo non funziona  :Sad: 

----------

## Onip

negli init script usano il comando start-stop-daemon io inizierei a guardare da lì

----------

## fbcyborg

mmh.. grazie ma sfortunatamente non sono ancora in grado di smanettare con quella roba!  :Sad: 

EDIT: Ho provato anche a inserire la seguente riga nella funzione local_start() del file /etc/conf.d/local:

sudo -u mio_nome_utente unison-2.27 -socket num_porta&>/dev/null

Ma non ha sortito alcun effetto, o meglio, parte, ma poi si blocca nel mentre faccio /etc/init.d/local start.

----------

## djinnZ

bada che in local.start l'ambiente è incompleto, aggiungi un source /etc/profile in testa a /etc/conf.d/local.start e poi sudo -b etc.

ovviamente puoi sempre scriverti un tuo script separato e distinto ma ricordati che a start-stop-daemon devi passare -c user:group se vuoi che funzioni ed avere le variabili di home e non ricordo quale altra impostate (all'interno di un rc script normalmente non lo sono)

----------

